#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Infrared flammable gas detection case studies

## lacv2k

Dear Sirs,



Receive my greetings.
I work for instrumentation projects for many industries sectors, including water and oil & gas.

Im working also for a technical presentation about gas detection technologies focused on infrared (NDIR) vs catalytic sensors.

With the purpose of complement my work I ask if you can advise about documented infrared gas detection case studies or histories, for oil & gas applications if possible, that have been completed in the last five years.

I really will appreciate any references you can give me.

Best regards, 

Luis Crist&#243;bal
Instrumentation and Process Control Projects EngineeringSee More: Infrared flammable gas detection case studies

----------


## enghabashy

check some info here - 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## enghabashy

The oil and gas industry involves several manufacturing processes and upstream processes that require gas detection solutions to be used on a daily basis. Whether its offshore drilling and exploration, or onshore refining and production of gasoline DOD technologies offers several options to keep work environments up to code and safe for your workers. If youre in need of a Class1, Div1 unit or need a different option in a non explosive environment, our sales staff will be able to assist in determining what is right for you.

The right equipment really depends on which part of the oil and gas chain you find yourself in. Exploration drilling rigs and production platforms are going to require portable units that are explosion proof and UL Certified. Other parts of the oil and gas chain, like refining, will require both portable and stationary gas detection monitors.

The petrochemical industry produces several toxic gases for workers. Benzene, ethylene, propylene, toluene,  and a few others are commonly found in the refining processes. While H2S and SO2 are more commonly found in the exploration drilling and extraction platforms.

Gases in this Application:
Methane (CH4)
Nitrogen (N)
Hydrogen Sulfide (H2S)
Carbon Monoxide (CO)
Toluene (C7H8)
Ethylene (C2H4)
Propylene (C3H6)
Propane (C3H8)

----------


## enghabashy

check the standard IEC_61779_6 guide for use

----------


## lacv2k

Thank you for your reply!

Do you have information about real applications histories of infrared flammable gas detectors?
Maybe for oil and gas production or ship tankers companies, that has recently replaced catalytic gas detectors.

Thank you in advance,

Best regards!

----------

